# Best place to buy gasket kit?



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kohler SV735 I need head gaskets. What online store does everyone use. What's the best gasket for my engine? 
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this one. 
http://www.kohler-engine-parts.opeengines.com/

They gave me great service. I always try to use stock type gaskets.


----------

